# Meet Nox. :]



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

So, I ended up getting a little male black kitten, who I named Equinox, or Nox for short. He's currently asleep on my shoulder. :] I couldn't resist. I honestly don't think I would have gotten Cosmo anyway. :[


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Wait, so what happened to Cosmo?? :[

Butttt, I must applaud you for rescuing this kitty. For some reason black cats are put down far more than other colours..
He and Grim can be online friends


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

What a darling!


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

Cute little face!


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, Nox didn't exactly come from the best home & Cosmo I only had a small CHANCE of getting in about four weeks. But he has a good home regardless. The reason why it was only a chance that I'd get him is because they love him so much.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Whoa, Nox is a real looker! What a sleek and beautiful kitty.


----------



## Broly (May 6, 2011)

I'll never forget when I picked up hermione from the airport for the first time and brought her to my place.

She was so anxious, and that whole night she stayed under my bed meowing every few hours... The next day I had to dig her out and hold her for 5 minutes before she got used to me.

having a young kitty like nox is so rewarding... He seems young at least.


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

Awe, thank you October.

Haha, Nox is very curious & outgoing...


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! He's adorable. I guess you were impatient. lol It's okay. I was impatient too when I was looking for a cat. XD


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Nox is extremely handsome! Black kitties are indeed very special. I hope you have many loving years together.


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you guys so much! & yes, I was very impatient.  He got a vaccine today, took it like a trooper. Got his fecal test done, everything negative. I have a bunch of good photos & a few videos if you guys wanna see. :]


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

Nox :: MVI_0649.mp4 video by Morbid-ish - Photobucket

Nox :: MVI_0650.mp4 video by Morbid-ish - Photobucket


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

I applaud you for adopting an adult cat. Poor things never get adopted because everyone wants kittens. :[


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

haha he's got the "deer in the headlights" look in almost every picture, must just be a bright eyed lil boy.. looks like a stinker too


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, he is a stinker. :] Very intelligent eyes.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, what an expressive little face. 

He is going to be one handsome kitty!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

What a little doll!


----------

